# Williams reservoir Lima Perch 9-5-2020



## NotAWhopper (Oct 11, 2012)

Fished at Williams reservoir from about 9 till noon with minnows and a spreader. North side near rock point in 20-25 ft of water. Sunny and cool until i started fishing and the sun got hot quickly. Howard at bait out back gave good info. Got 9 to bring home, about 40 went back. Had 2 big fish hooked that straightened my hook. Most fish 7 or 8". Had a 10 or 11" perch flip off at the kayak. Got too windy to stay anchored so i quit while my butt was still mostly dry. Good day to enjoy the water.


----------

